# Arcadis System



## grinseengel (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Community,

wer kennt sie nicht, die guten alten Arcade Space-Invader Spiele. 1-DM einwerfen und 3x spielen. Mir haben sie immer gefallen diese Spiele und es gab ja auch diverse Ableger und Versionen davon. Ich selber wollte immer mal etwas in dieser Richtung selber machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher starte ich jetzt mit einem neuen Projekt. Im Prinzip habe ich mein Gameplay, Story etc. im Kopf fertig. Ich muss das jetzt nur in den PC bringen.

Projektname: Arcadis System
Gengre: Sidescroller Scifi-Shooter
Engine: Unity

*Gameplay*
Der Spieler muss drei Planeten von der Herrschaft eines Diktators befreien. Dabei kämpft er sich durch mehrere Gegnerwellen und ebnet den Weg für den Widerstand, der auf der Planetenoderfläche dann den Rest übernimmt.
Es wird drei Planeten geben mit, im Moment, fünf Gegnerwellen. Je nachdem wie es mir von der Hand geht, wird der Spielumfang ggf. noch erweitert.


----------



## grinseengel (5. Juni 2021)

Ich habe heute den ersten kleinen Level erstellt. Vielmehr ist es noch ein Test. Einige wenige Dinge wie Bewegung, Laser und Gegner sind eingebaut. Daher reicht es schon mal für eine kleine Ballerei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo Community,

heute möchte ich euch ein kleines Video zeigen. Es basiert auf meinem ersten Testlevel. Somit könnt ihr euch das schon mal in Bewegung ansehen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBviFrBXHUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir ein Spielmenü für die einzelnen drei Planeten ausgedacht. Auf jedem Planeten wird es fünf Missionen geben. Diese kann der Spieler eine nach der anderen auswählen. Damit es etwas Gameplay gibt, werden die einzelnen Missionen von einer netten Dame erklärt.

Hier das Menü im Einsatz:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQmv9paNDW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (18. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mir heute eine kleine Rahmengeschichte zum Arcadis System ausgedacht.

*Rahmenhandlung:*

Das Arcadis System ist ein Verbund von drei Planeten. Die mit Ressourcen nur schlecht ausgestatteten Planeten platzten durch planwirtschaftliche Maßnahmen des Imperators Done Parker aus allen Nähten.

Es gab zu wenig Nahrung für die Bevölkerung und das Militär konnte nur durch Waffengewalt den Frieden wahren. Dieser Umstand führte in den letzten Jahren zu einer Diktatur. Das Militär hat Done Parker in einer nächtlichen Aktion des Amtes enthoben. Seit nunmehr einem Jahr regiert der Militäranführer Tery Butly das Arcadis System.

Die wirtschaftliche und soziale Situation der Bevölkerung des Arcadis Systems hat sich in dieser Zeit eher verschlechtert. Somit regt sich der Widerstand in der Bevölkerung. Sie übernehmen die Rolle des Widerstandskämpfers Jose Ramoor.

Über eine längere Zeit ist es dem Widerstand gelungen mehrere Metallteile, Generatoren und Treibstoff zu sammeln. Aus diesen Ressourcen konnten ein paar Ingenieure ein flugbereites Raumschiff bauen.

Auf den drei Planeten, Meno IV, A’Beri und Synthu V, hat Tery Butly jeweils fünf Stützpunkte geschaffen. Der Widerstand ist zahlenmäßig der Militärdiktatur von Tery Butly weit überlegen. Allerdings fehlt es an Waffen und Raumschiffen. Daher müssen Sie die Stützpunkte mit ihrem Raumschiff angreifen und alle feindlichen Angreifer zerstören.

Der Widerstand wird dann auf der Oberfläche der Planeten den Rest erledigen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## grinseengel (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo Community,

heute habe ich die ersten fünf Missionen fertiggestellt. Somit kann jetzt der Planet Meno IV von der Militärdiktatur befreit werden.

Die aktuelle Demo Arcadis_0.2.0 kann hier runtergeladen werden. Arcadis Version 0.2.0

Folgende Mission stehen in der Demo zur Verfügung:


Die Zitadelle von Ovan Zeda
Die Ruinen von Troni Ao-Jun
Die neue Kolonie von Ener
Die Dariium Raffinerie von Hadi III
Die Cheriium Minen von Sleka
Die Missionen werden von einer netten Dame vorgetragen. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich zwei unterschiedliche Versionen im Einsatz. Die Mission 1 hat einen anderen TTS als die Missionen 2 bis 5.

Welche Version gefällt euch besser. Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung diesbezüglich sehr freuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (26. Juni 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein paar Rückmeldungen und Anregungen zu meiner ersten Demo erhalten. Das hat mich gleich veranlasst diese ins aktuelle Projekt zu übernehmen.

Die aktuelle Demo findet ihr hier: Arcadis Demo 0.2.0


*Folgende Bugs/Anregungen sind geändert:*


Wenn man im Missionsmenü ist (bspw. wenn man auf "Spiel starten" klickt) kommt man nicht mehr ins Hauptmenü zurück, d.h. man kann das Spiel nicht normal beenden.
Der "Start"-Button, wenn man ne Mission ausgewählt hat, ist ziemlich dunkel und sieht aus, als wäre er ausgegraut bzw. nicht anklickbar. Obwohl man ihn anklicken kann, das hat mich ein wenig irritiert
Warum ist "Spielstand löschen" im Hauptmenü nicht kursiv, wolltest du das irgendwie hervorheben? Falls ja, mach's lieber mit unterschiedlichen Farben, das sieht ein bisschen seltsam aus
Die Stimme bei Mission 1 gefällt mir deutlich besser als bei Mission 2. Klingt deutlich angenehmer in den Ohren
Im ersten Level gibts nen Boss, der Lenkraketen abfeuert. Teilweise verfolgen die einen so lange, dass der Boss schon die zweite Welle abfeuert, bevor die despawnen. Das macht es quasi unmöglich den zu besiegen, ohne dabei draufzugehen. Da vlt nochmal n bissl dran schrauben.


----------



## grinseengel (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo Community,

es hat sich noch ein Bug eingeschlichen. Die vierte Mission konnte nicht zu Ende gespielt werden. Somit ist der Spieler in der Kampagne von Meno IV nicht weitergekommen. Der Bug ist jetzt beseitigt.

Die aktuelle Demo könnt ihr euch hier runterladen: Arcadis Demo 0.2.0

Des Weiteren arbeite ich gerade an den nächsten fünf Missionen des Planeten A’Beri. Hier schon mal die Missionsauswahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (7. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe heute die fünf Missionen vom zweiten Planeten fertiggestellt. Die Missionsbeschreibungen zum dritten Planeten sind ebenfalls fertig. Des Weiteren habe ich in den Hintergrund der einzelnen Missionen den jeweiligen Planeten gesetzt. Für mehr Abwechslung werde ich noch anderen Hintergrundobjekte (z.B. brennende Raumschiffe etc) einbringen. Hier ein paar aktuelle Screens.

Aktuelle Demo: Arcadis Demo 0.2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (12. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

da die ersten Level etwas einfach sind braucht es etwas Steigerung bezüglich des Schwierigkeitsgrades. Auf dem dritten Planeten stellen sich die Gegnerwellen denke ich mal etwas anspruchsvoller dar.

Die Rückmeldung bezüglich des recht einfachen Abschießens der Gegnerwellen, insbesondere in den ersten Missionen, habe ich mir auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich werde in den Wellen Gegner mit zielsuchenden Waffen einbauen. Dann muss sich der Spieler bewegen sonst wird er getroffen. Des Weiteren habe ich die Anzahl der Power-Pickups deutlich reduziert und der Spieler erhält beim Einsammeln nur noch 50% neue Energie.

Hier ein kleines Video zu den neuen Gegnerwellen und ein paar Bilder aus der dritten Spielwelt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AlaFob-Yr9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

mein Projekt ist heute so gut wie fertig geworden. Ich habe alle 15 Missionen fertig. Folgende Dinge habe ich aufgrund eurer berechtigten Anregungen und Ideen eingebaut.

Hier der Download zur Version Arcadis 0.9.0: Arcadis 0.9.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die Gegner getroffen werden, dann verändern die Raumschiffe kurz ihre Farbe. Da es im Spiel schon genug Sounds gibt, habe ich mich für diese Variante entschieden. Dabei wird farblich unterschieden ob es die Schildenergie (gelb) oder die Lebensenergie (rot) betrifft.
Mehrere Gegner hatten keine passende Kollisionsbox. So wurden die Treffer nicht berücksichtigt. Das ist jetzt ebenfalls beseitigt.
In einigen Gegnerwellen musste man sich nur oben links in die Ecke stellen und losballern. Dann kam die neue Energie von ganz allein angeflogen. Das ist jetzt durch das Gegnerverhalten und zielsuchende Geschosse beseitigt.
Der Spieler kann nicht mehr aus dem Bildschirmbereich herausfliegen
Das Projekt ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Wenn das mit den einzelnen Kampagnen und Mission so glatt läuft, dann werde ich noch optisch die einzelnen Level abwechslungsreicher gestalten.


----------



## Loosa (16. Juli 2021)

grinseengel schrieb:


> Folgende Dinge habe ich aufgrund eurer berechtigten Anregungen und Ideen eingebaut.


Anregungen vielleicht, aber sicher nicht von "uns". 

Dein Enthusiasmus in allen Ehren. Und du lernst sicher auch was dabei.
Was hast du denn vor? Wenn es dir um die kreative Seite geht, sind Templates super, um dir den Aufwand für die Mechanik zu sparen. Die sind auch gut um rauszufinden, wie so etwas aufgebaut ist.

Meinerseits fand ich richtige Kurse aber hilfreicher. Zum Beispiel bei Udemy. Komisches Preismodell (superteurer OVP aber eigentlich immer im Angebot). Der hier war super, wenn auch für UE4 und Fokus auf Code. Da kommt kein "Spiel" raus. Aber man lernt alle Mechaniken kennen, die man für eines braucht. Wie funktioniert ein Character, Pickup, GUI, Kampf, usw. Für $20 war ich nur damit über einen Monat beschäftigt.


Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, was du präsentierst sind Asset Flips, die auf Steam zu Recht ausgemistet werden.

Überleg' dir doch mal wirklich ein Projekt, dein Projekt. 
Und bau das von Grunde auf. Man kann ja Assets, Plugins oder Codeschnippsel übernehmen. Aber mach doch mal ein richtiges Projekt. Nicht nur ein paar Wochen an Templates basteln.


----------



## grinseengel (16. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für deinen Post.



> Anregungen vielleicht, aber sicher nicht von "uns".



Ja sorry, das kam aus anderen Foren. Habe ich im Text für dieses Forum leider vergessen rauszunehmen.



> Was hast du denn vor?



Ich möchte mit Unity meine Spielideen umsetzen. Wobei ich so einige Ideen habe und viele Dinge in Assets schon existieren. So überlege ich dann, machts du alles neu und hast am Ende dann genau das was das Template im Grundsatz schon vorgibt, oder verwendest du einfach das Template, schaust dir an was es alles bietet und ergänzt dann. Ich denke das lässt dann immer noch genug Kreativität zu.

Da es sich in der Regel nicht um fertige Spiele handelt, denke ich mir eine kleine Story aus in der das Ganze dann abläuft. Erstelle ein passendes GUI, vertone evtl. noch, Erstelle benötigte Scripte, etc.

Bei Udemy habe ich mir vor etwas 6-Monaten zwei Unity Kurse und C+ gekauft. Wie du schon gepostet hast, für ein Angebot von jeweils 12 Euro. Die Kurse haben mir bereits geholfen so einige Dinge für meine Projekte zu erweitern oder zu ändern. Ich bin ja erst seit etwa 6 Monaten mit Unity an den Start gegangen.

Da ich meine Spieleentwicklung als reines Hobby betrachte und damit auch keine kommerziellen Interessen verfolge, habe ich auch keine Veröffentlichungen unter Steam vor.

Ich habe bereits vor einigen Jahren mit einem RGP Projekt, das lief noch unter dem 3D-Gamestudio, angefangen. Das habe ich von Null aufgebaut. Es ist auch eine spielbare Version dabei rausgekommen. Allerdings hat das für mich als Einzelperson viel zu lange gedauert bis etwas wirklich fertig war. Daher denke ich mal, ich würde das jeweils wieder von Null beginnend hinbekommen. Das würde aber für mich und meine zur Verfügung stehende Zeit für mein Hobby nicht funktionieren. Daher habe ich diesen Weg eingeschlagen.

Wenn man z.B. eine PowerPoint Präsentation erstellt, dann verwendet man in der Regel auch Vorlagen und passt diese an.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## grinseengel (18. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

mein Asset Flip-Projekt Arcadis System ist jetzt für mich fertig. Ich habe nur noch geringfügige Änderungen vorgenommen was den Hintergrund der einzelnen Level angeht.

Habe ich etwas gelernt? Für mein Empfinden ja. Ich habe ein animiertes Spielmenü erstellt und habe es geschafft ein fortlaufend speicherndes Levelsystem zu erstellen. Der Gamemotor ist natürlich schon fertig gewesen.

Evtl. hat der eine oder andere Lust einfach mal nebenbei etwas „rumzuballern“. Der gesamte Spielumfang beläuft sich auf etwa 1,5 Stunden.

Wie dem auch sei ist ein spielbares Projekt rausgekommen. Natürlich nicht innovativ, aber ich wollte schon immer mal ein solches Genre erstellen.

Hier findet Ihr die aktuelle Version Arcadis-System 1.0.0: Arcadis 1.0.0

Einen kleinen Trailer habe ich auch noch erstellt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9s-Y5g5UvnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

